# Dundee Ninewells Clinic



## KellandJP

Good Morning

Is there anyone on this board going through treatment at Ninewells? If so would be interested in hearing from you!

Kelly Ann


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Hi kellanndjp .
hope you are well.
i am on my 3rd cycle at ninewells, currently  going  insane on the 2ww.
testing  on the 17th dec we must have been there around  the same time x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi K,
I see that this post is a bit old but thought I'd reply anyway!
I'm about to start first FET after IVF #1 failed. Looking forward to getting back into it all again! 
Where are you in your journey?


----------



## Dreaming2014

Forever Hoping said:


> Hi K,
> I see that this post is a bit old but thought I'd reply anyway!
> I'm about to start first FET after IVF #1 failed. Looking forward to getting back into it all again!
> Where are you in your journey?


I'm starting at Ninewells again too this week after a failed cycle Sep/Oct. sounds like we were cycling around the same time! Good luck!


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi Dreaming,
I just started my Suprecur nasal spray yesterday, so back on the roller coaster again!
The time has really dragged as it's been 4 months since our failed IVF cycle. Getting excited now! Need to really focus on becoming healthy again as I've kinda let that slip. Had an acupuncture appointment last night and was told off for not eating enough healthy stuff! That was enough to make me want to sort it out! Think I've just been a bit lax to it all as first one didn't work and it's different protocol this time, but need to get focused!
What are you starting this week?
K x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Dreaming - Just seen in your info that your SP IVF, good luck with the injections!


----------



## Dreaming2014

Forever Hoping said:


> Hi Dreaming,
> I just started my Suprecur nasal spray yesterday, so back on the roller coaster again!
> The time has really dragged as it's been 4 months since our failed IVF cycle. Getting excited now! Need to really focus on becoming healthy again as I've kinda let that slip. Had an acupuncture appointment last night and was told off for not eating enough healthy stuff! That was enough to make me want to sort it out! Think I've just been a bit lax to it all as first one didn't work and it's different protocol this time, but need to get focused!
> What are you starting this week?
> K x


Yay for starting DR! My cycle failed early October (DR August - et September) what have they changed for you this cycle? I'm switching to SP, baseline scan first thing tomorrow, hoping to start stims tomorrow night, they've increased dose from last time. Am hoping SP does the trick! Good luck xx


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi Dreaming,
I was SP for the IVF, had such a lovely experience as I had no side effects with the injections. Only thing was discomfort with the number of follicles (25 all together) but I could handle that!
I only had my review on Monday - couldn't face it in November as I wasn't in a good place after the cycle failed and didn't want to ask for another half day off work to travel to Ninewells. Nothing out of the ordinary came out of it. Forgot to ask about my protocol as I was more concerned with asking about possible implantation issues, but I was told that there's no proof of that. I was told that the dosage of Gonal F (125) was right as there was evidence of over stimulation. They ended up retrieving 17 eggs, 13 fertilised with 7 making it to day 5.
It's my 2nd day of the spray - feel fine generally apart from a bit of a sicky feeling, although not sure that it isn't the after effects of my dinner!
Hoping that I sail through the DR part.
Hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow and the injections go smoothly!
Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

We are due to start IVF in May. Really excited/nervous about it but at same time trying desperately not to get our hopes up. Very difficult though! Would appreciate any advice from ladies who have experienced treatment at Ninewells. Good luck to all currently undergoing treatment or about to x x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi Dawny,

Not been on here in a while but wanted to reply!

We've spoken before, but wanted to say that I had a lovely experience at Ninewells. The staff were lovely and I found the whole thing to be very positive. I have to travel an hour to get to Dundee and having to go to and from work was slightly stressful, but the experience there balanced that out.

I found the whole process weirdly enjoyable - once I got the first injection out of the way that is! More to do with me being totally scared of needles, but it's actually fine.
I ended up having to go for more scans as I needed to stim for a bit longer, but always felt that things were going the right way there.

We have 6 frozen embryos and I'm currently down regulating. Waiting on my baseline scan appointment, so will be back there within the next week hopefully!

Hope you're well 😀


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi Foreverhoping. Aw good luck - will keep everything crossed for you that you get success this time! And thanks for the words of advice. I just started a new job recently and I'm really apprehensive about discussing this with my older, male boss who is known for being tactless. He's already said to me, "you're cracking on a bit hen!" the sooner I discuss it with him the better as I'll need to travel from Edinburgh to Dundee and want to be open about it. I've heard that the staff are great. We were actually at an open day there in January and it really helped to see all those couples just like us. While I would never wish these problems on anyone it does help knowing you're not alone. Hope you are well too. Really hope all goes well for you!! X x


----------



## Forever Hoping

So you've not told him yet? You mentioned before that you were planning to - it's hard making the right decision eh. 

I've found that being honest, after initially only telling part of the whole truth, has been the best thing for me as my boss is more understanding with time off and checking that he's supporting me. He knows how hard I work and that my last cycle didn't affect what I do (as I let it all out at home - work kept me going at the time).

Found out yesterday that I have my baseline scan next Friday, so really pleased that things are moving again. Actually excited to be going back to Dundee! The 4 month break has been a long one!

Thanks for your kind words. Hopefully now that you're about to begin your IVF journey this will be your time Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

No, I haven't plucked up the courage to tell him yet, however......... I reckon that will all be about to change. Just received a phonecall from Ninewells to offer us a cancellation appointment next Thursday
Of course I jumped at the chance. Will have a think over the weekend about how I will break it to him. I'm definitely going to just be open about it. I know he will probably be fine with taking time off and I'm probably stressing over nothing. Like you, I find work a good way to take my mind off things and I'm never off. Feeling a mixture of excitement and nerves - but mostly excitement!! Thanks for making me look forward to the Ninewells experience. I'm sure we'll be in good hands. Looks like we could well be there at the same time x x


----------



## Dreaming2014

Good luck with your upcoming cycles ladies  and good luck with telling your manager Dawny. I found being truthful was the only way to go as I had to travel from work in Bathgate up to the clinic, even a quick scan appointment would take me the best part of 3 hours!


----------



## Forever Hoping

That's great news Dawny! Very exciting that it brings it forwards for you.
I'm sure telling your boss will be fine - if that's what you want to do then you'll feel better once it's over with!
I'm excited about starting all over again... But I've started to get really emotional, which isn't the 'normal' me. Of course I'm positive that it CAN work, but starting to feel so scared about feeling down again if it doesn't work. Not normally emotional at all, but been very teary last couple of days. Doesn't help that my hubby hasn't even asked how I'm getting on with the Suprecur. Men eh. 😡
Sorry for the moany post, think I'm going into self-preservation mode. Weird as I really am positive about starting again, just nervous I guess. 
Hubby needs to go with me this time to sign consent forms -glad as I'm usually there on my own in waiting room! 
K Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Don't apologise for having a moan. I understand the range of emotions every month with TTC naturally nevermind starting the overwhelming process of IVF and all that brings, which you ladies have already gone through so going back into it must be such a mixture of feelings. Thanks for your kind words. I know I'll feel better after I come clean. It's just because I am new in this job. I told my previous manager everything and she was incredibly supportive and discreet and it helped immensely when I had to take a few days off for my lap. One quick question, if we get our initial consultation on Thursday, when is it likely they will suggest treatment? We have a holiday booked on 29th March (just for five days) and I wondered if we'll need to get "IVF ready" i.e no boozing from Thursday onwards. Not that it matters, it's a small price to pay. Just trying to plan it out, although I know we should probs just wait to see what they say at our appointment. X


----------



## Forever Hoping

I can't answer that accurately, as at our consultation my hubby said that he HAD stopped smoking, but still smoked cannabis occasionally. I was stunned as he kept it quiet at our Clomid consultation at our local hospital, but so glad as it gave him a kick up the bum when the consultant said we had to come off the list until he'd stopped for 3 months. Hated him at that time - seriously threatened our relationship actually - but it needed to happen as he didn't believe me that he needed to stop. He's been clean since that day.
I've gone off topic slightly. I contacted Ninewells after the three months, then we got an appointment to have his smokaliser test along with my bloods - think this was about 2 weeks after I called them, in May. We then had to wait to get to the top of the list, as the consultation was way off that. We then started in September.
As I'm sure your hubby isn't as daft as mine was, yours will probably be much quicker! 😉


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Oh god, I bet you were raging at the time but like you it was probably a necessary step for your hubby to see for himself that sacrifices have to be made. But the fact he never went back after that day shows just how much he must want this too. I think men just hear "blah blah blah" when we're trying to tell them things like that and probably just seems like nagging to them, until it's right in front of their face. We actually had the smoke test thing and blood taken before we went on the list. So that was in December and that's us got word already so we feel really fortunate. Got the information pack through yest so all feeling very real now. X x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Very exciting Dawny! Quick too, probably seems a bit like a whirlwind now - you kind of forget about the long time TTC before it!
It'll be good to hear how you get on at your appt this week. Not long now! 
X


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Just had to share that I finally plucked up the courage to let my boss know everything and he could not have been more supportive. Makes me able to look forward to Thursday with an easy mind. This has been hanging over me for so long and I'm really glad it's out in the open! Between that and you lovely guys on the forum I'm having a decidedly good day (despite my usual dread as AF is due tomorrow!) Really going to try and keep this positive vibe up through it. Thanks you guys x x


----------



## Forever Hoping

That's great news Dawny!
You must be so relieved to get it off your chest, keeping things secret can be more stressful than anything!
Good luck for your appt X


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Thanks so much. Feel heaps better having gotten it all out in the open. Just clock watching in work now until we leave here at lunchtime to head up to Ninewells. Really looking forward to the appointment and getting some more idea of a plan of action x x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hey Dawny,
Hope your appt went well today!
I ended up at Ninewells too unexpectedly - ran out of my Suprecur spray and was told that I HAD to get there ASAP to get more as my appt tomorrow would be too late and Id ovulate!! Mad dash there (over an hour there, then same back to work!). Couldn't have my baseline scan as it wasn't booked for then! Do back up tomorrow! Mad.
Glad I got more spray but convinced now that I've ovulated. Fully expecting them to tell me at my scan that I'll need to induce another bleed. Bloody typical! 
X


----------



## 2nd time lucky

I tried to reply this morning but it's obviously not posted for some reason. What a shame about your mad dash up to Ninewells. Did you manage to get your scan today? Hope everything went okay. Our appointment was fine, although a little disappointed that the said another 3 months before we start treatment. We thought it would be a wee bit earlier but just trying to focus on all the positives so going to book a wee break to London in May. I really hope all went well for you today. X x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Hi Dawny,
That sounds almost identical to our experience (apart from being removed from the list 😉). It seems like ages now, but trust me it'll fly in. You've done the right thing by booking a trip away, it'll help take your mind off fertility and give you something nice to look forward to!
Our appt went so much better than expected! Lining thin, ovaries without cysts (which can appear after DRing), so all systems go! I have my large stash of Progynova tablets and Cyclogest pessaries to use, and if everything goes as planned, we'll have the transfer first week in April. 
Feel really positive now and just hope that the first embryo that they 'warm' (their term) will be the one they transfer! 
You just need to enjoy life and keep busy while waiting Xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky

Hi Foreverhoping, that is fabulous news that you're all systems go. Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you have a nice, relaxing time leading up to the embryo transfer! Very exciting. Keep positive and sending loads of positive vibes!! X x


----------



## Forever Hoping

Thanks Dawny!
Now just trying to relax as much as is possible with a teaching job! Had my second weekend without paperwork, loving having a reason to not work!
I'll keep you posted on how things go. 
K x


----------

